

A GPU Approach to Conway's Game of Life - mkirsche
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2014/06/10/

======
theoh
What would blow my mind is the discovery of a "spigot" algorithm for the game
of life, i.e. it would calculate generation n for a particular starting state
without having to compute intermediate generations.

